# yummy rubbish...



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

I walk teddie for an hour in the morning, on and off lead and if he approaches rubbish on the ground i can say leave and 9 times out of 10 he will do as hes told and walk on by. 
However, in the evening before bed i take him up the road to the grassy area to do his buisness before bed, i then walk him round the block on the pavement and this is where he turns into a desperate rubbish eater! Anything he sees, its in his mouth, doesnt even inspect it, its straight in! *** butts, bits of paper, a ball of hair, and an old cotton bud to name a few! Obviously i take it straight off of him but im actually finding it a pain, that a simple walk round the block presents more problems than anything. Does anyone elses poo do this? Or has done this? 
If i walk him in the day on the pavement he doesnt do this, just at night. 
Maybe its just a case of repeating leave etc n hoping he will realise soon enough none of its tasty! 
Reading this back to myself im aware it sounds like i live in a dump, ha!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds a bit like he has found a great game to keep getting your attention on his evening walk so maybe rethink it and take a toy he can carry or ask him to do things on the walk


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I normally carry treats with me when am going out with Sammy. I think this would work as the dog learns to always look up to you whenever you're walking for a treat. Additionally, do not grab whatever he's found as this makes the dog think that you want it for yourself. Instead feed it with treats and instead teach it the leave it command.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't have that issue where I am (country) but if you have a properly fitted harness you should be able to hold your pup off the garbage.

Another idea is feeding him prior to the walk, a full tummy he may think twice about what cig.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

We have the same Problem with Millie and find that the " Canny collar " helps a lot 

because we can keep her nose off the ground.


----------

